# Alcona County



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm heading up this weekend and was wondering if anyone has had recent luck in Alcona County? Haven't seen much in SE MI recently so I was hoping to get a few this weekend.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Silver
I was in southern Alcona on the 8th 9th and the 10th, turkey hunting. I was not looking for them and found 11 blacks all in one spot.
Flight


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Thats good to hear. Lets hope they get a soaking Thursday night!


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm still finding these tasty morsels....I mean morels.

The forest floor is getting thick QUICK! I even found some next to my pole barn in nothing more than sand, no trees anywhere around them.

A neighbor was up for the weekend and I asked to look by his white pines (where the majority of morels are found now up here) and there they were! We picked about 30 in a very small area.

Get the garden tilled today and go look for some more. 

It is so hard to stop looking for 'em!!!!!!!! :sad:


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Paperboy 1 said:


> A neighbor was up for the weekend and I asked to look by his white pines (where the majority of morels are found now up here)


*white pines! *That is the first time I heard you can find them by white pines. We have an area on our land in Ogemaw County with white pines, and I never even bothered to look there.:tdo12:


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Heading to Greenbush this afternoon with mushrooms on my mind. Will report back on Monday.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

DanSS....I never looked by white pines until a few years back. The neighbors yard was full of greys all around some huge white pines.

I was building my home up here a few years back and got on the mower one day and STOPPED...I ended up with 68 whites around another big white pine.

White pines seem to have morels by them towards the end of the season, not early. We find them early by fir trees and spruce trees down low and under their branches. Then as the season progresses it's off to the normal locations and at the end back to the white pines.

Stilllllllllllll finding 'shrooms as I type up here. It's tough to look for them in the woods, but they are there.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Well I looked quite a bit in Greenbush but cme up dry. Most are suggesting it's over but paperboy is still finding. Good luck


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I went to one of my spots which is on State land on Monday (6/1) and found 37 NICE whites. Still fresh and very tasty. Quite a few HUGE whites are showing up around Alcona Co..

I went back to my same area on Wednesday and found some that have been eaten by the animals and some more nice whites. 

Ash to Ash to Ash tree in the woods has worked awesome for me.

Saw a morel that someone picked from their front yard could go 2 lbs.!! Seriously!!!!

It's almost over. Time to walleye fish.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

i found over 2 dozens blacks 6/1/09 alcona and 1 huge gray. people say its going to be a late white season up there and i can believe it. i only got the boat out 3 times in 2 weeks up there with all the wind and then the rain started. we are getting march winds in may and we'll end up getting april showers in june just like last year, but only this year was alot colder for longer in what was supposed to be spring.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Well........I went out to one of my old haunts on Saturday afternoon. I looked for about 45 minutes with zero. Then there they were!!! Nice fresh firm LARGE whites. I ended up with around 25 NICE 'shrooms. I am very surprised that no slugs had eaten on them.  Possibly due to the lack of moisture on the forest floor? Who knows.

I guess I'll have to eat walleye and morels for dinner tonite.  TASTY!

GET OUT IN THE WOODS!!


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

There are still some whites out there. Takes some walking and looking but they are still out there. Gotta do alot of walking but who dont need exercise after that long winter?!!! lol


----------

